# obd code p0200



## TORRID2004GTO (Apr 17, 2007)

my 04 GTO is running really bad and has this code popping up on my code reader...injector circuit is the description...any help with this would be greatly appreciated...car is pretty much undrivable...

Thanks
Brent


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

This may help;

P0200 Injector Circuit Malfunction


----------

